
Rephone lets you hack a cellular radio into anything - chris-at
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/27/9404303/rephone-lets-you-hack-a-cellular-radio-into-anything
======
trothamel
This is 2G, so I wouldn't use this in something that needs a very long time
horizon. Carriers are beginning to announce end of life on their 2G services.
(For a hack it might be useful, provided you don't mind replacing it in a few
years.)

~~~
joosters
That depends on where you are. In the UK, there are still lots of rural areas
that only have 2G coverage. The networks here won't be switching off 2G any
time soon.

Also, it looks like they are selling a 3G version anyway...

~~~
jon-wood
Three have never had 2G coverage, so it depends on your network.

~~~
kingosticks
Yes.. They won't switch off what they never had. Three use someone else's
(Vodafone?) and they won't be switching that off anytime soon.

~~~
SlashmanX
Three used to use Vodafone for 2G but since they've merged with O2 I believe
they use their 2G network infrastructure now.

